# mit jdbc auf datenbank zugreifen



## Noob22 (9. Okt 2006)

hallo, 

habe erst seit einigen tagen angefangen mich mit datenbanken auseinander zu setzen. 
benutze Mysql und habe mir das XAMPP runtergeladen. Auch hab ich mir den JDBC-Treiber Connector/J runtergeladen und in der Umgebungsvariable CLASSPATH eingefügt. 
Da ich noch ein anfänger bin, weiss ich net so richtig was ich machen muss. 
Ich habe auch schon eine Datenbank (test)  über http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ angelegt. Nun will ich auf diese Zugreifen. 
Wie müsste ich da vorgehen? 
Könnt ihr mir eine gute Einleitung viellleicht empfehlen? 
danke für eure hilfe 

mfg


----------



## AlArenal (9. Okt 2006)

Google? Forumsuche? FAQ?


----------



## SamHotte (9. Okt 2006)

Buch lesen?


----------

